# /usr/local/etc



## Junaid (May 18, 2011)

Hi,

I feel a bit stupid asking this question. I installed the net-mgmt/darkstat port and everything was placed inside the /usr/local directory. How do I run it at startup? Do I simply add the option to /etc/rc.conf? Or does rc.conf look into /usr/local for further options? Because I do have a /usr/local/etc/rc.d/ but no /usr/local/etc/rc.conf. Should I create the configuration file]?

Thank You


----------



## wblock@ (May 18, 2011)

Most daemon software is enabled in /etc/rc.conf.


```
darkstat_enable="YES"
darkstat_interface="em0"
darkstat_flags="-b 192.168.1.1"
```
Of course the interface and IP address should be set for your system.

The port actually installs /usr/local/etc/rc.d/darkstat.  Look at that file and darkstat(8) for the options it uses.


----------



## SirDice (May 18, 2011)

To start/stop services you've enabled you can use:
`# /usr/local/etc/rc.d/darkstat start`

Or, the newer way:
`# service darkstat start`


----------



## Junaid (May 19, 2011)

Thank you for the replies, I figured I can do it like:

```
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/darkstat stop/start
```
But the new way you have mentioned sounds good thanks for the help, wblock & SirDice.


----------

